# De Rosa line up for 2011



## velopediadominati

Here is a photo of a 2011 KING 3 RS---new colours for 2011. The regular King 3 has been phased out. Rumours also abound that Italian fashion tycoon Matteo Marzotto is very close to taking over sponsorship of the powerful Saxo Bank team. The Marzotto Group controls iconic fashion brands including Hugo Boss and ceo Marzotto is a huge fan of cycling and the iconic De Rosa brand. Fabian Cancellara and the brothers Schleck just may be riding De Rosa next season.


----------



## Marc11-23

i would love to hear some more news on this!


----------



## Fredrico

*Looking for more sparks to fly.*

Is DeRosa becoming the Italian Trek? :biggrin5:

As a very long time DeRosa owner, I remember Danilo Deluca's repeated attacks on the climbs as at least partially made possible by his King (and as it turned out, drugs? :frown2: Or is the special feel of a DeRosa a gateway drug?) It's not about the bike of course, but nonetheless, I'll be watching Cancellara and his compatriots next year to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Can't say I'm enthused about the colour. So many manufacturers are coping out and painting their carbon frames now, as its cheaper than adding a layer of carbon weave. I like the natural weave of carbon on a carbon bike..
Good news about possible Saxo take over.


----------



## enac

Here are some photos of the new 2011 line up. I like the new color.


----------



## enac

Here is the new De Rosa 848 model. Is it a replacement for an outgoing Avant? The fact that it is fitted with lower end Shimano components may suggest this. The fascination never stops.


----------



## krtassoc

http://www.ciclibalduzzi.it/De Rosa 2011.htm


----------



## enac

thanks for link. Looks like the the 848 bike is called a Vega. If I am not mistaken---De Rosa offered an entry level aluminum frame called the Vega in the early 2000's.


----------



## nemorino

yes.. vega was an entry level aluminium frame from De Rosa 

the 848 vega is the new entry level in the de rosa line up, it's looks very nice and, in Italy, it will cost under 2000 euros with the new shimano 105 5700 and fulcrum racing speed 5

a good bike at the right price


----------



## nayr497

That 848 looks an awful lot like the Look 566 to me.


----------



## MERAKMAN

A few observations...The new R848 looks very nice indeed, infact abit too nice for De Rosa, because I think it looks as nice looking as some of the higher models AND has the much desired carbon weave. If I'm buying a carbon frame, you want to see some carbon, even if its just a window of carbon on the top tube or downtube and fork. Obviously it won't have the same performance as its higher brothers, but it certainly looks good for the money. The fork is very sexy looking too.

Also where did anyone hear it could be called Vega? Love that name for a frame. The original alloy version back in the day was a beaut of a frame and I think this carbon version lives up to the name. Just needs a few more snazy colours for my liking.


----------



## padawan716

the 848 tickles me like the last De Rosa I really ogled over, the Protos. And if it's entry level... I might be looking at a future purchase.


----------



## merckxman

Depending upon where you are on the spectrum of I care where it's made/I don't care where it's made this may be of interest:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/07/new-de-rosa-model-for-2011-r848-or-vega.html


----------



## smokva

I'm on the "I care part" of the spectrum, so it is highly unlikely for this frame to bee seen in my stable


----------



## Fredrico

*Nice bike.*

Even if it merely bears the stamp of approval of the master!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DeRosa Professional. Beach Drive, Sugarloaf Mountain, Whites Ferry, Mt. Airy, Frederick, MD, Mt. Vernon, VA, Hains Point, DC, 1984-1988. Venice, Hollywood Hills, Mt. Wilson, CA, 1989. Tyler, Rusk, Longview, Kilgore, Edom, Paris, TX., 1988-2002. Hottern Hell 100, TX, 1992, 93,94. Leesburg, Mt. Vernon, Hains Point, Reston, Chantilly, Arlington, VA, Rock Creek Park, DC, 2002-present.


----------



## Mattman

*Italian vs Asian*

I want my Italian bikes to be "Made in Italy"

I have noted with interest though that a few years ago when Colnago started to make some of their line in Asia that those bikes were reported to be better riding than the Italian models. I'd assume it's because Colnago made sure they were over engineered and watched the production quality very carefully so as not to taint their brand's image. I would hope that the same is true with De Rosa. 

That said, My Italian bikes are all made in Italy and I expect always will be, even if it means I'm riding a 25 year old De Rosa one day.


----------



## Fredrico

Mattman said:


> I want my Italian bikes to be "Made in Italy"
> 
> I have noted with interest though that a few years ago when Colnago started to make some of their line in Asia that those bikes were reported to be better riding than the Italian models. I'd assume it's because Colnago made sure they were over engineered and watched the production quality very carefully so as not to taint their brand's image. I would hope that the same is true with De Rosa.
> 
> That said, My Italian bikes are all made in Italy and I expect always will be, even if it means I'm riding a 25 year old De Rosa one day.


Well, you can't have mine! :biggrin5: Until I die, and it might be on that bike!

I've read DeRosa does almost all of the work themselves, rather than farming out to other manufacturers. In this day of carbon fiber, that's an accomplishment. I also hear their quality control is first rate, after some failures back in the early 90s.


----------



## zach.scofield

enac said:


> Here is the new De Rosa 848 model. Is it a replacement for an outgoing Avant? The fact that it is fitted with lower end Shimano components may suggest this. The fascination never stops.



this bike is dead sexy.


----------

